# PIC REQUEST - CUSTOM HINGES



## britj (Dec 17, 2013)

I am currently planning my build and have been looking to purchase hinges or have some custom made. I am looking for any inspiration. So please post some pictures of your hinges...

Thanks to ALL in advance!


----------



## qwikrnu bbq (Dec 18, 2013)

Hers what I've come up with. Plasma cut the "fingers" out of 1/4 plate steel. These fingers are welded to the tank door. Bushing stock (1/2" Hole) is welded to 1/4" x 3" wide x  4" long flat stock; which is then welded to the tank. 1/2" x 4-1/2" SHC (bolts) are used to glue it all together.

 I made 3 sets of these for each door, but haven't welded the 3rd set on yet. I could take a close up photo of them with more detailed measurements if your interested.













IMG-20131119-01035.jpg



__ qwikrnu bbq
__ Dec 18, 2013


















IMG-20131128-01061.jpg



__ qwikrnu bbq
__ Dec 18, 2013


----------



## jweller (Dec 18, 2013)

Nothing too fancy, some 3/8 round stock and 3/8 pipe I had in the garage. Details on what I did to build them are in my build thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152679/operation-turkey-gobble-now-with-bonus-q-vue#post_1101356 but in general, heat with torch until red, and bend. Easy peasy.

If you're cheap, I think these are the way to go. Actually, after reading about some peoples issues with the barrel style hinges, I'm not sure these aren't the way to go anyway, but to each their own.













6FoWZLZh.jpg



__ jweller
__ Dec 18, 2013


















m7SBemTh.jpg



__ jweller
__ Dec 18, 2013


----------



## britj (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks guys, I was thinking about making my own. Im not sure if I just want to buy some pre-made ones, or just cut out some basic hinges... I was brainstorming and came up with something like this.

This is animated, so I don't know if it will show up on here. If it doesn't ill just post the two pictures in the animation.

 













pig_hinge_anim_idea.gif



__ britj
__ Dec 18, 2013






Obviously its not to scale. just a idea. The feet would obviously be the contact point on the smoker, and the snout would be the contact point on the door. the only thing I see that wouldn't work would be the contact points, perhaps not enough metal on metal contact to support the weight of the door?


----------



## jweller (Dec 18, 2013)

Thats a really cool idea! Not sure how you would make more than one or 2 of them and not have them all be different if you didn't have a CNC cutter of some sort. You could always hing in the middle of the pig, and use the front feet on the door.


----------

